# Summer Slaughter Miniture Exchange



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

kay this is the time for the summer exchange so we are back . So grab your fuzzy bunny slippers and get ready for a fun exchange. Read all the rules and look at some changes that we have made. I hope everyone will have fun with this one. 

Rule change this exchange will allow you to send a converted or painted model as a suprise to your giftee if you want in addition to the regular models. 



Any fraud, lying, gimping, etc. won't be the fault of Heresy-Online.net. 

Heresy will (in severe cases) do what it can, such as member-inqueries/reports such as the "Good/Bad Trader" bit, but of course, Heresy can not do very much at all, and would have no obligation to do so.

_The sending of the gifts would be the business of the individuals involved, SOLELY._

*Please read the Rules!
What is the miniature exchange?:santa:*

Basically, Heresy Online members sign up for the event and are randomly assigned to other forum members. Everyone digs through their pile of bits, blisters and other Games Workshop miniatures, picks two models and sends them off to their randomly matched partner. so long as they meet the $15 or £7 minimum requirement. 

For the folks with limited funds you can sign up and elect to ship locally. How do you sign up? Well, I’ll get to that after…


So what are the rules? Glad you asked,

*THE RULES*

1) You must send at least two miniatures individual complete models. Although we have let just one large model count as the two. If you aren't sure what we mean by this PM me or check out past exchanges to see what people are sending so you get an idea. YOU WILL NOT GET THESE BACK, so make sure you don't send anything you still want. In other exchanges there has been a tendency to send more than two miniatures. This is acceptable but not to be expected. The rule is two. This is not a generosity contest.* When you sign up, please put some money aside for the gift right then. If you do not have said funds, do not sign up.* The overwhelming majority of excuses from most events are people not having enough money to actually purchase a gift for their giftee, so I want to nip this in the bud. I realize most of you won't know at the time of sign-up who you're getting or what you're going to be gifting, but it's not unreasonable to put twenty (ish) dollars aside for the event beforehand. 
2) Based on miniatures preferences that your recipient will post when they register to be a part of the event you will then be prompted buy/convert/paint/whatever you deem suitable for a gift. All miniatures must be in an untouched state. This doesn't mean it has to be in a blister or on the sprue, however, just not mangled in any way and complete. No sending a single arm and counting that as a miniature. They must be able to assemble the whole thing. The minis are NOT to be painted, primed or glued. Exceptions to this rule are made by the participants and should be managed via private message. This includes any exception to the rules – if you want to send a glued, primed or converted model you *can* do so but you need permission from the person you’re sending to so if they put that they are happy to receive an assemble, painted model then you send it. They have every right to say no. Note that you can also send a painted, primed or converted model *in addition* to the two untouched minis but again this is not a generosity contest.

3) All miniatures must be part of a Games Workshop line of miniatures. This includes Warhammer, Warhammer 40k, Specialist Games, Forge World, Armorcast and related tournament legal models. The miniature must be tournament legal for the range. This is a Games Workshop tabletop gaming related forum so no exceptions to this rule will be allowed.

4) If you wish to participate, you must be around. Don't say “I want in” and then disappear off the face of the Earth for a month. I'm not saying you need to be a forum regular, but you should be checking at least this thread once per week and respond to any PM's sent to you.

5) If you do not hear from either the person you are sending to, or the person sending to you, within two weeks of the exchange list being posted you should PM me. Since most people belong to several forums they may not check here every day. Do not post to the thread publicly with comments like “still nothing” or “I haven’t heard from my partner.” Issues with members as relates to this exchange should be sent privately. In order for me to assist in resolution of potential issues I must know about them, however, so please do PM me if you think there’s a problem.

6) Failure to participate after signing up for the exchange will result in being banned from future exchanges. I will keep a list of banned participants and it will be published in subsequent exchanges.:security:

7) Do not request specific trading partners. If you want to be matched to a specific Heresy Online member I recommend you send that person a PM and do a 1:1 exchange. The Miniature Exchange works on a randomly generated list and is not meant to match specific members together.

8) FLAGGED status: Members who have less than 50 post at the time they sign up will be marked as FLAGGED. Nobody ships to a flagged participant until *AFTER* the minis that person ships have been received. If the flagged person bails we simply skip them in the list, this is also to make sure they send something before they get something.

Example:

Bob
Joe (FLAGGED)
Tom

Joe ships to Tom. Tom posts "I got minis!" and then Bob ships to Joe.

I will also mark anyone as FLAGGED if prompted to do so by any forum moderator based on previous behavior.

*NOTE:* In each of the exchanges I have participated in there has always been at least one member who didn’t receive anything. This can happen. It has, in fact, happened to me. While most folks are honest there is always a chance that things get lost in the post, that your partner spontaneously combusts or that Galahad will intercept the package in the post and eat your minis. These things can happen but I hope they don’t.

*HOW TO SIGN UP*

Please send me a PM with the following information. I am going to try the pm method to make it more of surprise when the package shows up and who is sending it. 

*Username – Mailing address – Shipping*

The first should be obvious – it’s your Heresy Online username.

The second, your mailing address where you want receive your mini's this information will be forwarded only to your Santa*.*

Shipping is your shipping preference. If you are willing to pay for international post then put “anywhere” in this category. If you only want to ship within your country of origin this should be the same as Location. If you want to ship within the same geographic region, such as North America for someone in the USA or Canada, or EU for someone in Germany or the UK, that works too.

My own entry looks like this:

Morfangdakka 
123 Choppa *st*. 
Ork town,USA 

Shipping:-anywhere

*Please, please, PLEASE! use this format to sign up for the exchange. *
I'd recommend you post the miniatures you collect, what system you collect as well as things you may already have a ton of and things you need or mini's you are interested in obtaining in this thread, as well. Too specific makes the gifting process a bit silly. List the games you wouldn't mind receiving minis from, as well as what you might already collect, so your gifter might have some starting point.

*TIMELINE*
Sign up starts NOW!
May 31– list closes
June 6– folks can start shipping
July 6– all participants should have shipped their minis


How do you assign santas?
Utilizing super-secret scientific method and a crack team of genetically modified super monkeys, we assemble the Master _Hersey Online List_™ at a classified military installation two miles underneath the desert somewhere in Southern California. We pull names out of a hat. I will take things like location into account.
The one week delay between closing the list and the ship date allows me to make changes and PM people in the event of a mistake – such as assigning someone with USA shipping to a partner in Germany.

Some guidelines for _receiving_ the gift: 
Let your santa know it arrived! One less thing they have to worry about. 
*IMPORTANT:*
Post in the thread that the package arrived, and show off what you got! Especially if it was converted or painted and post some pics. Your santa probably worked really hard on your gift plus we get to all drool all over what you got.

One last final point: While lurkers are welcome to participate, I reserve the right to use discretion in ruling people out of entry. If you have absolutely _zero_ posts and you register on the boards to try and take part in this, I probably won't let you participate. Miniatures tend to be surprisingly expensive, and I really do not want somebody to try and take advantage of this whole event to just get free stuff. 

*THANK YOU Heresy Online*

I want to thank the moderators and members of Heresy Online for having a community in which we can do this. I’m glad to see so many people excited about the miniature exchange and look forward to seeing how many folks we get to sign up on our first run. If this is successful I’ll plan on coordinating it twice per year.

If you want to participate but have a question or concern please post your concern or send me a PM and we’ll get things sorted out.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm on for the third time in a row! I collect Eldar and Orks.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Moriouce said:


> I'm on for the third time in a row! I collect Eldar and Orks.



just PM me your shipping address. I never keep addresses and delete them once an exchange is done.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

morfangdakka said:


> just PM me your shipping address. I never keep addresses and delete them once an exchange is done.


ey Morfang, the dates are still a bit off I think, not so bothered by the word santa tho  but figured I'd let you know, I'd love to get in on this if the sending date is after my payday xD


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Haskanael said:


> ey Morfang, the dates are still a bit off I think, not so bothered by the word santa tho  but figured I'd let you know, I'd love to get in on this if the sending date is after my payday xD


Thank you for that. It is what I get for just copy and pasting from the last exchange and not checking it out. The sending date is a full month away so even if you only get paid once a month you should be good to join.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

well that means I'm in, I actively collect Blood Angels, and Ultra marines, also Ad-Mech/skittari


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Count me in again. Currently collecting AdMech, Malifaux Guild Hunters or Bolt Action Germans. PM to follow.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm in this again 'cause it was fun last time. :drinks:

Main army is still my Loyalist 30k Emperor's Children. Obviously, Forge World costs and arm and/or a leg and so it seems unreasonable to demand whole models from whoever get me. I would be more than happy with just one of the upgrade kits for the EC, their transfers, even the MKIV command upgrades or regular Tigrus bolters would be appreciated and they're mostly £2-£4 off the minimum for this exchange.

However, if anyone is feeling incredibly generous, damn near any unit from FW would go down a storm.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I think I'll try this for the first time. 

So Ad Mech, Sisters,

Morfang, I'll pm you when I get home from work.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Count me in on this.

30k (same situation as deus), imperial guard and ad mech.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

I'm in again. 

Ad Mech/Skitarii and Space Marines (CF and Salamanders).

CtS


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm in! 

Orks, Orks, and Oh, yes... Orks :shok:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

01000111 01101111 01101110 01101110 01100001 00100000 01100111 01101111 00100000 01100001 01101000 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 

err....I mean, gonna go ahead and get involved for the first time.

Currently going Adeptus Mechanicus - Skitarii & Cult (they aren't out yet, but we all know their coming soon.)


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Count me in as well.

I collect Space Marines and Lizardmen. PM in a few.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Nacho libre said:


> Count me in on this.
> 
> 30k (same situation as deus), imperial guard and ad mech.





Count_the_Seven said:


> I'm in again.
> 
> Ad Mech/Skitarii and Space Marines (CF and Salamanders).
> 
> CtS





Jace of Ultramar said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Orks, Orks, and Oh, yes... Orks :shok:


Awesome just PM me your shipping addresses so that people know where to send your gifts. 

And for the poor soul that gets me in the exchange I will just be quoting Jace here "Orks, Orks, and Oh, yes... Orks:biggrin:"


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

morfangdakka said:


> Awesome just PM me your shipping addresses so that people know where to send your gifts.
> 
> And for the poor soul that gets me in the exchange I will just be quoting Jace here "Orks, Orks, and Oh, yes... Orks:biggrin:"


If you still have my address from the last exchange it hasn't changed. 

If not I'll send it Asap.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

Haven't shown my face here for a while, but been very very busy. But no matter how busy I am - I'll always have time for this. 

I'd like any 40k human/unhuman/mechanical/soulless/cunning/thing - a random surprise  I love surprises


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Nacho libre said:


> If you still have my address from the last exchange it hasn't changed.
> 
> If not I'll send it Asap.


I don't keep addresses once the exchange is over and everyone is happy I delete all the addresses. So I'll need you to send it again. Thanks


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

What the hey, I've never done anything like this but it sounds like fun. I'm in.
It also looks like Orks are very popular this season, so I shall join the mean green mashing machine too. :victory:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Time to try something new - Nordicus signing up for the miniature exchange.

If you don't know what I collect, you haven't been paying attention; Chaos Space Marines and Daemons!


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

What better way to celebrate my return than a miniatures exchange? I'm in.

I play Eldar and Nurgle CSM/Daemons.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

List of participants so far:
Moricouce
haskanael
Khorne's Fist
Deus Mortis
Loli
Nacho Libre
Count_the_seven
Jace of Ultramar
Roganzar
SwedeMarine
Drohar
R_Squared
Nordicus
IntereoVivo
Morfangdakka
Wookiepelt
sludig
Mrknifey
Hopefully more people will join in on the fun of exchanging miniatures because posting pics of received gifts is always fun and it adds to the army.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

So, that me joined up... 
Current armies playing/collecting now are Daemonkin, Tyranids & Blood Angels.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to see so many jump on board this time around.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Nice to see so many jump on board this time around.


yeah same here if we get just 4 more people to join that would be the most the people that we have ever had participate in an exchange so I am please with the people that are joining.


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

OK 

Im in again.

Tyranids, Wolves, Tau and I really want to start Skitarii


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Last week to sign up and get in on the fun.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Moving is barbaric! Lol
I'm in.
I'm looking for lizards, skinks , chaos(ie) robotic like, nid gargoyles. Mostly stuff for conversions that I dont have, like those spirits on nagash's base, the new spirit hosts things. I'd even take a tau stealth suit. 

If its not too late. 7 daemon driving across canada very fun.....
Heh, auto corrected days to daemon. Nice.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

*The List*

Wookiepelt
Khorne's Fist
Count_The_Seven
Haskanael
Nacho Libre
Drohar
Nordicus
Moricouce
Deus Mortis
R_Square
Intervivo
MrKnifey
Jace of Ultramar
Roganzar
Sludig
Swede marine
Morfangdakka

Ok this is the list but please do not ship anything till after the 6th incase any changes need to be made. As always you ship to the person below you and the person at the bottom ships to the one at the top. Any questions or concerns please PM me.


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

Returned fro vacation and there was a box in my mail. Will let y'all know in the morning. &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Deus Mortis can start look for supplies from a Forge World near you!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Ha, must be some kind of karmic justice. I just send of a detachment of rowdy green lads R-Square's way


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

it seems some cannon fodder is making its way to Nacho Libre


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Nobz Nobz Nobz Nobz Nobz!

Look what popped through my letterbox today. :grin:

Big thanks to Deus Mortis for these. They'll be the first Nobz I will have been able to model myself, I may have to think about some cool conversions for them.
Cheers fella. :good:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

R_Squared said:


> Nobz Nobz Nobz Nobz Nobz!
> 
> Look what popped through my letterbox today. :grin:
> 
> ...


Very cool, get them converted and modeled up so you can take them to your tournament running your green tide.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Received a box of gargoyles today !! Very cool. Now to plan my conversions for them !


----------



## sludig (Nov 28, 2011)

Received miniatures. For the Greater Good they will be added to the ranks.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Gift is received - Thanks for the Dark Apostle and Spirit Hosts @Drohar! You are awesome and right on the money


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I received a nice box of Ork Boyz from @mrknify earlier this week! Thank you very much :grin:

Sorry it's been long in the tooth posting this :crazy:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Recieved a box of Lootas from @SwedeMarine a couple of days ago. Happy dance for some boyz that bring that the dakka.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Just recived some much needed tactical marines and scouts from @sludig. these will come in very handy.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Been busy recently, but here are my gifts from the very kind @Moriouce k:










The etched brass will be getting used shortly, and I have have been wondering if my veterans should have a party bus. Guess I have my answer :wink:


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

You're welcome! Hope to see that party bus soon!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

The Omnissiah thanks you @Jace for your contribution to the Quest for Knowledge.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Roganzar said:


> The Omnissiah thanks you @Jace for your contribution to the Quest for Knowledge.


No problem, did everything get there ok?


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> No problem, did everything get there ok?


Everything looks to be in perfect shape.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Due to a snotling in the works, errors occurred, and I was lucky to get two gifts, one from @Wookiepelt and @Count_the_Seven. Thanks very much guys. I tool it upon myself to fill the void and send off a second gift to who I thought might have missed out. Start watching the skies folks, they were posted on Sat.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you @Khorne's Fist for the Venerable dread. its absolutely perfect for the continuation of my Ultramarines 3rd Company http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Garus

gonna be a happy builder once I get home


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Haskanael said:


> Thank you @Khorne's Fist for the Venerable dread. its absolutely perfect for the continuation of my Ultramarines 3rd Company http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Garus
> 
> gonna be a happy builder once I get home


:good::good:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks @morfangdakka for the Bloodletters!!! Blood for the Blood God!!!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Wookiepelt said:


> Thanks @morfangdakka for the Bloodletters!!! Blood for the Blood God!!!



glad they finally made it there. :good:


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

@Khorne's Fist cheers for the Dev Squad, they will slot nicely into my Skyhammer Annihilation project 

Arrived safely yesterday - they will soon be part of Pedro's Last Stand...

CtS


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

After passing through the Warp of the danish and swedish postal service my gift finaly arrived. 

I thank you @Nordicus for the great gifts and next time I'll take my bike and fetch it myself. Might just be faster.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Moriouce said:


> I thank you @Nordicus for the great gifts and next time I'll take my bike and fetch it myself. Might just be faster.


hell, it's about time it arrived! Next time, I'll have a Guinness on ice for when you come pick it up.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Moriouce said:


> I thank you @Nordicus for the great gifts and next time I'll take my bike and fetch it myself. Might just be faster.


Hmm, according to Google maps (480 km):
Car/motorcycle: 5-8 hours depending on route and traffic
Bicycle: about a day give or take a few hours, 20-29 hours.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

By way of comparison, @Khorne's Fist sent my parcel from Ireland to Scotland. 

I reckon it took 9 days (to be fair, including two Sundays) to make the journey.

And postal services worldwide wonder why people use email now? 

Summer Slaughter 2025 should be interesting, when we simply email 3D printer files to our allotted person 

CtS


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Count_the_Seven said:


> Summer Slaughter 2025 should be interesting, when we simply email 3D printer files to our allotted person
> 
> CtS


not even to farfetched, I have a 3D printing shop in my town that will print just about everything.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Count_the_Seven said:


> By way of comparison, @Khorne's Fist sent my parcel from Ireland to Scotland.
> 
> I reckon it took 9 days (to be fair, including two Sundays) to make the journey.
> 
> CtS


Ah, the vagaries of postal services. The packaged I posted to Haskanael in the Netherlands at the same time as yours got to him in 4 days, Sunday included.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Ah, the vagaries of postal services. The packaged I posted to Haskanael in the Netherlands at the same time as yours got to him in 4 days, Sunday included.


yeah the package I sent Nacho, in scotland took about the same amount of time


----------

